# Camo jon boat question



## sgms18 (Aug 16, 2009)

Im tryin to camo my lil boat before the season gets here and was wondering whats the best way to get the paint to adhear to the alum so it dont scratch off every time i rub aginst a stump or log or whatever


----------



## 91xjgawes (Aug 16, 2009)

sgms18 said:


> Im tryin to camo my lil boat before the season gets here and was wondering whats the best way to get the paint to adhear to the alum so it dont scratch off every time i rub aginst a stump or log or whatever



sand the entire surface you want to paint, make sure you knock off all of the already peeling paint. Use a quality paint, and use two coats.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Aug 16, 2009)

Follow what 91xjgames said!!!!

I paint mine with a yellow/ goldish color first. Then I take a clump of sage grass and tie it together with zi-ties. And hold it against the surface and paint black over it. This will give you a MAX-4 pattern.

Good luck,

Jode


----------



## injun joe (Aug 16, 2009)

Also if you have any "raw" aluminum showing, you  can rub it with a cloth soaked in vinegar. This will etch the aluminum surface and give the paint a better (courser) surface to bond to.


----------



## SFM1975 (Aug 16, 2009)

they actually make paint that is for aluminum.  It will adhere better than normal paint.  I found some at a boat repair place one time but could probably find it online somewhere.  Still need to do a lot of sanding beforehand.  Check out Parker duck boat paint on Cabela's


----------



## 91xjgawes (Aug 16, 2009)

SFM1975 said:


> they actually make paint that is for aluminum.  It will adhere better than normal paint.  I found some at a boat repair place one time but could probably find it online somewhere.  Still need to do a lot of sanding beforehand.  Check out Parker duck boat paint on Cabela's



If there is quite a bit of bare aluminum showing it is best to use a self-etching primer. you will be glad you did 2 years later. Parker makes nice paint, but preparation is key to any paint.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 18, 2009)

Line-x!!!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Aug 18, 2009)

Sand the area to be painted like said above. If original paint is in tact, just scuff it up lightly so the paint will adhere. Before you spray anything, wipe it down with acetone to make sure it is clean. Any bare aluminum spots should have a self etching primer misted over the area. I have also heard of the vinegar idea, but not tried it. The self etching primer will bond to the aluminum, and the paint will bond to the primer. Most paint won't adhere directly to bare aluminum, and will peel in sheets.

Self etching primer can be found at Wal-Mart in the automotive section where fiberglass and bondo are. I have never found it in the paint department.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Aug 18, 2009)

that looks pretty good considering you made the stencil.. here is the way mine turned out


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 26, 2009)

*Camo*

This is just my motor, but I painted this myself just like Georgiaboy mentioned......turned out pretty good.


----------



## paulito (Aug 26, 2009)

i agree with timber. If you are hard on your equipment like i am taking your boat wherre it probably shouldn't be anyway, save your money on the expensive paints and super long pre times. While proper pre will make it last A LOT longer if you treat it with kid gloves there ain't much you can do to protect it from stump and beaver dam jumping. just my two cents.


----------

